# dar que / me da que



## papyzen

Bonsoir,

_me da que los andaluces no tienen por qué haber recogido la herencia fonética de los iberos más que los castellanos_

Ma tentative de traduction :

Je ne vois pas pourquoi les Andalous auraient hérité de la phonétique ibère plus que les Castillans.

Reste le *me da que*; comment le traduire ?


----------



## Mallavia

Ma proposition est:_ Ça me semble qu'il n'y a pas raison pour dire que les Andalous..._


----------



## Marcelot

Je me demande pourquoi les Andalous auraient dû être plus influencés par la phonétique des ibères que les Castillans.

Voilà ma tentative...


----------



## Domtom

-
Absolutamente de acuerdo con Mallavia, es ésta exactamente la idea, y está muy bien traducido.


----------



## josepbadalona

oui, mais avec "il" au lieu de "ça"=> il me semble que


----------



## papyzen

Merci à tous.

Alors *me da que* = me da la _impresión_ de que ?


----------



## Domtom

-
Sí, eso es.

También:

_Me da la espina de que_ (más coloquial)


----------



## Marcelot

Papizen:

Un comentario personal sobre dos registros diferentes.

Me resulta un poco extraño ver "me da que" (que no me suena nada "elegante" sino más bien coloquial) en una oración que me parece un tanto pomposa.


----------



## alorensal

Hola a todos. 
"Me da que"  "J'ai l'impression que..." ou "Il me semble que..." ou "Je dirais que..."


----------



## mariange

Efectivamante, en mi opinión es una expresión bastante coloquial que trasmite la idea de "tengo la impresion de que", pero con un matiz de "sospecha". 
Ej. Me da que Pablo va a aparecer de un momento a otro".
Insisto, bastante coloquial, poco cultivado.. No lo veo apropiado con   el contexto de la frase que propone Papyzen. Resulta chocante


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Je crois que je le traduirais par: je parierais que...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Me da que* équivaut à *j'ai l'impression que*, ou *il me semble que*, tel que l'a si bien dit *alorensal* et que *Mallavia* a si vite initié.


----------



## mariange

No veo el equivalente en "je parierais" = apostaría a que.., se diría también en español. Creo que está claro. Y además esta expresión se usa, creo, como forma cacortada de "me da en la nariz que....", o lo que es lo mismos "me huelo que". Y siempre presente el sentido de "impresión" sospecha. Es mi opinión, claro.
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mariange:

Parier tiene también en francés el sentido de : supposer, imaginer, se douter.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Las aportaciones de Marcelot (post 8) y de Mariange (post 13) me recordaron el verbo _subodorer_,  no demasiado empleado pero muchas veces para dar un falso matiz "elegante" a la par que recuerda la expresión completa ofrecida por Mariange.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Las aportaciones de Marcelot (post 8) y de Mariange (post 13) me recordaron el verbo _subodorer_, no demasiado empleado pero muchas veces para dar un falso matiz "elegante" a la par que recuerda la expresión completa ofrecida por Mariange.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Más que un "falso matiz elegante", el verbo *subodorer* parecería aquí pomposo y, desde luego, excesivo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- j'ai dans l'idée que

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## galizano

Autre suggestion : j'ai le pressentiment que.


----------

